# M - Edge Molded Mounting System Unavailable?



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I received this email:

_Because you asked us to notify you, I wanted to let you know that the
following product will not be available for purchase:

AK3-EP2-GL-P-X Executive Jacket with Molded Mounted System (Fits Amazon
Kindle, Latest Generation) Microfiber Leather Purple

I'm very sorry for the inconvenience! Our Executive Jacket with four
point mounting system is currently available for purchase in a variety of
colors on our website. Please visit the link below if you would like to
place an order:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-executive.psp

Thank you for both your continued interest in our products and for your
patience! Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns. We
can be reached using the form at http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/
or by telephone at 877-633-4343, Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm Eastern Time.

Take Care,
Kelley
Team M-Edge_

When I went to M-Edge's site, there is no option to buy *any* Kindle 3 cover with the molded mounting system. Has it been discontinued? 

I'm hoping someone will point me to where I missed it on the website, you used to be able to get the black Executive Jacket with the molded mounting system but I don't see it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

That really sucks. I was hoping to get another color when they made them available. SO SO glad I got mine in black when they first came out.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> That really sucks. I was hoping to get another color when they made them available. SO SO glad I got mine in black when they first came out.


Good decision, I'm regretting not getting the black


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder if some people were reporting problems with it?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

kschles said:


> I wonder if some people were reporting problems with it?


I got the same email. I too wonder if there was a problem with it...maybe they'll offer one again in the future.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an M-EDGE Latitude with the molded mount system......absolutely love it !!! 

Can't imagine a problem with it.......M-EDGE CS is pretty good....I suspect we will get an answer soon.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I just ordered a new pink Mcover MEdge folio with the corner molded mounts
from Amazon for $10!  I hope nothing is wrong with this style!  I'll let you all know when I get it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

If you're talking about this BlondeStylus http://www.amazon.com/mCover%C2%AE-Leather-Amazon-Kindle-Display/dp/B004E8Z3KQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303491979&sr=8-3-fkmr1

That's not what we are talking about and isn't made by MEdge.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry.  I thought it was made by them.  Hmmm...should be interesting to see what I get.  I have one M Edge cover and I love it although I wish it had a closure.  It doesn't have the rails, however.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

NapCat said:


> I have an M-EDGE Latitude with the molded mount system......absolutely love it !!!
> 
> Can't imagine a problem with it.......M-EDGE CS is pretty good....I suspect we will get an answer soon.


May get an answer sooner if you post in the regular m-edge thread where Jamie answers most post quickly.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> May get an answer sooner if you post in the regular m-edge thread where Jamie answers most post quickly.


Thanks, I will keep an eye on that thread


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone!

Thank you all for expressing such positive interest in our Kindle 3 products with molded mounting system.  I want to assure you that we have had no issues with this mounting system.  The problem is a matter of production, not of the product itself.  And although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely.

We are very sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment this may cause!


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

That is deeply disappointing to hear.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for expressing such positive interest in our Kindle 3 products with molded mounting system. I want to assure you that we have had no issues with this mounting system. The problem is a matter of production, not of the product itself. And although it is possible we may offer it again in the future, currently it is very unlikely.
> 
> We are very sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment this may cause!


Thanks for letting us know; it's reassuring to those of us who have that style, that there hasn't been a problem.


----------



## jparris1 (May 1, 2009)

Cyber Acoustics has one Kindle case with a similar mounting system. http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/KC-3000BK . I don't love the stand though. The low profile position is fine, but I like my Kindle cases to stand up, and the high profile stand position is unstable. Love the corners though, and if you don't plan to stand it up it is a nice option.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

jparris1 said:


> Cyber Acoustics has one Kindle case with a similar mounting system. http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/KC-3000BK . I don't love the stand though. The low profile position is fine, but I like my Kindle cases to stand up, and the high profile stand position is unstable. Love the corners though, and if you don't plan to stand it up it is a nice option.


I liked the red one BUT it was an IPAD cover. Too bad the one you have in the link is the only one they offer.

Incipio has one too but only in black or gray fabric:
http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-kaddy-Nylon-Folio.asp


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Latitude Jacket for Kindle 3 with molded mounting system - Now Available!!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitudemolded.psp?device=kindle3

We only have a few of these left, but they are available for purchase again! Get one while they last!


----------

